# Faro at 20 months of age



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

People always comment on what my dogs look like...here is Faro, FO, PA, pending P-1 this week if he passes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ewwwwww NICE!!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bit bigger...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Best wishes on the P-1
He looks much like my 20 month old Karlo in structure and coat(tongue, too


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Handsome man!


----------

